# The cat.....oops the puppy is out of the bag



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I would like you to meet Benji's little sister, Lizzie. Benji and Lizzie have the same mom. Lizzie is 3 months old. She is a very spunky girl and Benji adores her. Lizzie is named after my favorite character Elizabeth (Lizzie) Bennet created by Jane Austen in her popular novel "Pride and Prejudice".


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poornima
Is this a total surprise? I didn't remember you saying Benji was going to be a big brother? She is absolutely precious!!! Are they playing like crazy yet?

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Poornima. You have been so hush-hush about this, and then, wham, you got yourself a gorgeous puppy to go with Benji!! That is SO exciting. I am thrilled for you!! I'm packing my bags for the Midwest, but just wanted to briefly check out the Forum, and I'm so glad I did or I'd have missed this NEWSFLASH! Lizzie is absolutely precious and beautiful, and I love the name.

It's funny, because last week I had a long talk with my breeder, and they have a new litter ready-to-go-home, out of Biscuit's wonderful father, and the bitch is my absolute favorite one of theirs. They have a cream female and some interesting pale reds in the litter, and it is so tempting. But I don't think it will be happening, not in this lifetime. Unless, how do you spell D-I-V-O-R-C-E?? LOL DH adores Biscuit, but we absolutely cannot manage two. We travel too much. So I will just have to live vicariously through you, Poornima. Oh, Lizzie is an angel!

Enjoy every minute and keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima I can't believe you just sprung this on us! Very sneaky! :behindsofa:

Lizzie is SO cute! I LOVE her name! Lizzie is one of my all-time favorite characters in any book, so of course I think that's an excellent choice for your new little puppy! Maybe she will be just as spunky and unconventional as the real Lizzie. 

Don't forget to post more and more pictures when you can!

Also, the pic of her and Benji is so sweet! I bet you he will be an adoring older brother.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima, you sly girl you!!!!! Congratulations on your little Lizzie, she is so very cute and I swear I can see family resemblance. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!!!!!

Poornima, I love the way you just snuck this one in and surprised us all!  That's great! Surprises like _puppies_ are the best!

She is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!  Wow! Big run here on little girls, lately! Seems like we have alot of little girls joining the forum families. I love her coloring and I'm so excited for you!

I know Benji will make a super-duper big brother. I love her name!! I have a stepdaughter named Elizabeth and a cousin (who goes by Libby). :whoo: How exciting!!

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> OMG, Poornima. You have been so hush-hush about this, and then, wham, you got yourself a gorgeous puppy to go with Benji!! That is SO exciting. I am thrilled for you!! I'm packing my bags for the Midwest, but just wanted to briefly check out the Forum, and I'm so glad I did or I'd have missed this NEWSFLASH! Lizzie is absolutely precious and beautiful, and I love the name.
> 
> It's funny, because last week I had a long talk with my breeder, and they have a new litter ready-to-go-home, out of Biscuit's wonderful father, and the bitch is my absolute favorite one of theirs. They have a cream female and some interesting pale reds in the litter, and it is so tempting. But I don't think it will be happening, not in this lifetime. Unless, how do you spell D-I-V-O-R-C-E?? LOL DH adores Biscuit, but we absolutely cannot manage two. We travel too much. So I will just have to live vicariously through you, Poornima. Oh, Lizzie is an angel!
> 
> Enjoy every minute and keep the pictures coming!!


Aww...Amy, your hubby won't divorce you!  Biscuit would love to have the company and a playmate!! 

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Lizzie is beautiful!! Enjoy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a surpise. Wow, I know who I can trust to keep a secret! I don't know how you held that back. She is a doll. How does benji like her?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lizzie is just adorable..Enjoy your new baby girl.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby girl, she is beautiful. Love the name and love puppy surprises.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poornima, the first words out of my mouth when I saw the pics was "GORGEOUS" Your Lizzie is just gorgeous!! What a sneaky girl you are!
Enjoy your new little girl.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Poornima, you little ninja you-- you certainly pulled this one on us... stealth. 
Little Lizzie is just adorable. And I am sure you will be calling Benji Mr. Darcy in no time. Because you know as an older brother 'he can do nothing wrong" Pride and Prejudice is one of my favorites too. Especially the TV version with Colin Firth. 

well Lizzie is certainly on her way to being just like her name sake, smart, sweet, beautiful and loving. She is a cutie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Lizzie is precious. I can't wait to hear stories of brother and sister. Pictures, too! Are you going to tell the story of how this happened?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, what a cutie...and it's so great to hear that your two hit it off from the start. Congratulations!!!

Alexa


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, that was a surprise. She is a beauty! I hope brother and sister are having fun together. Now that you spilled, tell us all the details. Have you known for a while? When did she come home? How are they getting along?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!! Congratulations
Sally


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima, you sneaky girl. I wondered how long it would take before you posted here about Lizzie. I do want to congratulate you again on your beautiful, spunky little girl!

Susan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Lizzie is really beautiful, another new puppy how great!!! Wish we could all have a puppy party.....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poornima, you sneaky devil. Lizzie is beautiful. I love the picture of her and Benji. It seems like only yesterday you got him. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful surprise to find today! Poornima, she's absolutely adorable.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh my, what an adorable baby girl! Lovely Lizzie! Congrats.....nice to meet a woman who can keep a secret! I guess you know how RARE you are!:tape::wink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think there is another thread where Poornima _almost_ let the secret out but was very good at covering. Am I right?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Poornima- Congrats on darling little Lizzie! I knew you you thinking about a second, but I didn't know you had made a decision. How wonderful! Benji will be a loving big brother to Lizzie!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I wondered how long it would be before you posted about Lizzie. 
Great pictures of the two of them together!

How are you doing with two?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So, it sounds like some of you forum members knew about this and didn't share... 
SHAME ON YOU!

Those suffering from MHS really needed this!
Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't speak for Poornima, but I don't think she exactly planned it this way. It was one of those opportune moments that just _happen_.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow!!! What a surprise!!! The best surprise in life hahahaha

Enjoy your Lovely Lizzie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulation she is adorable. Now you will have twice the amount of fun oh yea and twice the amount of pictures required by the forum hounds.

Don't we all wish just one of those opportune moments as Kimberly stated would happen to all of us LOL.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lizzie is sooooo cute! How long have you had her?
Benji will make a great big brother!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, Poornima, everytime this thread gets bumped up, the subject line makes me smile. That was a cute way to announce Lizzie's arrival.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love her, her markings and coloring are very much like my Smarty's. I know Benji is going to love his little sister.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww Poornima, Congratulations! Lizzie is just so sweet


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Benji and Lizzie*

Hi Friends,
Thank you so much for the wonderful welcome, sweet comments! It has been very exciting 5 days!!

Ya'll know how much my DH wanted the second one (he is a great persuader, isn't he?), I was the one holding out. On Sat, my breeder had a reunion party for her puppy owners and our very own Susan (McKeenaSedona) and her husband hosted it in their lovely home. Benji's breeder brought Lizzie to the reunion, she knew that she would be a great fit with Benji. She appreicated my apprehension over having 2 furbabies and the commitment that goes with it. She was gracious to let us have Lizzie for a "sleepover" for a few nights to see how things fared. So that's how some forum pals (Kimberly, Jane, Katie, Susan) knew about our adventure!

Benji was a bit aloof on Sat. evening but by nighttime he was warming up. He has taken his responsibility as wise, responsible big brother seriously and I will post about some of these enchanting moments later. Benji and Lizzie were bonded within 24 hours. Lizzie is a very spunky, smart girl and a super cuddler. Lizzie's influence has turned Benji into a cuddler too and I couldn't be happier.

As for Lizzie's name, it is just perfect, she is so spunky and fiesty that she really is a good match for Benji's playful temperament and occasional rough play. They are having a blast. She is house broken 80% and she has had no poop accidents at all but we have had a few piddle episodes. She figured out the doggy door Sat evening itself to go to do her business.

The little girl is very sweet. I had my breeder visit us last evening to make sure we were on track. We had a great time watching the brother and sister at play. They smothered her with kisses and cuddles! Needless to say, my DH is super happy with two furbabies.

Now regarding my selecting the name and for all the fans here of Jane Austen, I LOVE "Pride and Prejudice", the A & E version starring Colin Firth and Elizabeth Ehle, it is the best. The other favorite is "Emma" starring Gweyneth Paltrow and the modern version of Emma, "Clueless", Alicia Siverstone stars in it. Just Delicious!

Thank again for a lovely welcome and compliments. And yes, you can bank your secrets with me :biggrin1:

See you later!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Second furbaby*



Amy R. said:


> OMG, Poornima.
> It's funny, because last week I had a long talk with my breeder, and they have a new litter ready-to-go-home, out of Biscuit's wonderful father, and the bitch is my absolute favorite one of theirs. They have a cream female and some interesting pale reds in the litter, and it is so tempting. But I don't think it will be happening, not in this lifetime. Unless, how do you spell D-I-V-O-R-C-E?? LOL DH adores Biscuit, but we absolutely cannot manage two. We travel too much. So I will just have to live vicariously through you, Poornima. Oh, Lizzie is an angel!


Divorce, no way...just get your breeder to send the little darling for a sleepover and your DH will change his mind after seeing the adorable 2 furbabies playing together. ound:

Benji is so happy to have a playmate. It is just amazing to see them play all the time. Lizzie is eqaully playful and initates the play often. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Two is fun!*



Havtahava said:


> How are you doing with two?


It has been surprisingly less stressful! Lizzie has been following Benji's lead and they play all the time. So hopefully, once is Lizzie house trained 100%, it will be even easier. :whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

What a sweet story - so glad everything is working out great for you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I'm so impressed. What a great way to get a second . . . and what a second she is. Absolutely beautiful and I swear I see a twinkle in her eyes. You have no idea how I'm fighting off the urge. I will not do it! I will not do it! I will not do it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, that's such a sweet story! And so great for you that you were able to get #2 so quickly and so spur of the moment! How wonderful.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lizzie is precious.. what a wonderful story Poornima --- see your husband if just like Mr. Darcy "he is always right" well at least this time.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*DH*



Missy said:


> Lizzie is precious.. what a wonderful story Poornima --- see your husband if just like Mr. Darcy "he is always right" well at least this time.


I am very lucky, my DH is really wonderful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby girl!I'm sorry I'm so late---but Lizzie is just a real cutie!Congrats to you!:hug:
Sounds like you are doing real well and Benji is having a blast too.:clap2:How fabulous how you got her!Great story!Love it!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You little stinker!! That was really fast! I didn't know you had even made up your mind yet and then BAM! A new puppy! What a great way to find out you really wanted one. You got to meet her and do a test with Benji to make sure she would be a good fit. She sure is a cutie, you lucky girl!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Benji Boy said:


> I would like you to meet Benji's little sister, Lizzie. Benji and Lizzie have the same mom. Lizzie is 3 months old. She is a very spunky girl and Benji adores her. Lizzie is named after my favorite character Elizabeth (Lizzie) Bennet created by Jane Austen in her popular novel "Pride and Prejudice".


What a little doll!! Congratulations!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Aww...Amy, your hubby won't divorce you!  Biscuit would love to have the company and a playmate!!
> 
> Kara


That's why they make dog houses. It's not for the dog, it's for the husband.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poornima, congrats on getting a baby girl!! :whoo: I'm so happy for you all! It IS a bit easier with two. I find they keep each other busy and when we have to leave them home alone, I feel less guilty, knowing that they aren't lying around just waiting for us. They'll play instead! It's so very entertaining.

Lizzie is a cutie!!!!!! Love the pics of the two together and I'm so happy, though not too surprised, that they bonded so quickly. Yaaaaaaay!!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

It was quite a surprise to see Poornima go home with little Lizzie! Let's just say our breeder is a very smart woman - she brought these adorable 12 week old puppies that didn't have homes yet to the annual reunion. 

BOTH puppies went home that day - Lizzie with Poornima (who had been contemplating a second) and the other puppy went to another family that also already has one and was contemplating a second. 

I have to admit I felt a little sad that I didn't get to take home one of those "puppy party favors"! 

Here are some photos from the reunion:
1. Lizzie and her sister taking a nap (upper left)
2. Lincoln, Scout and Benji with their family members (upper right)
3. Lincoln's special friend Brady telling him a secret! (lower left)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my! What a fabulous story!!!! Poornima, you should be glad that I wasn't there! LOL, I would've taken one home too. Heck, I would've grabbed Lizzie and RAN! ound: What a cutie, and her sister is precious too.

Lots of great looking dogs at that playdate  Super pictures!

Kara


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Poornima!

I am so excited for you! And what a great name choice! Pride and Prejudice is one of my all-time favorite novels, and it's great that the pup's personality suits the name.

I can't wait to see more photos!

Hugs,

Kristin


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jane,

Those are precious pictures! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Jane - those are such great pictures!! All of them are so beautiful! That was a very smart breeder, maybe some others will do the same thing now.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

It was a fabulous reunion and the fact that two puppies went to loving new homes as a result was the icing on the cake. We had approx. 24 dogs and about 26 people in my back yard, and my back yard isn't that big! 

Bringing the beautiful pups in need of homes was a stroke of genius although I'm not sure it was planned that way. I told Jane we need to do Puppy Placement Parties and invite current Hav owners who MIGHT be thinking of another pup. What could be better?

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree, you then have a group of people who already know all about the breed, are in love with it - the party should have about 2 new pups each time, and only serve potatoe chips! Think they would get the hint??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> It was a fabulous reunion and the fact that two puppies went to loving new homes as a result was the icing on the cake. We had approx. 24 dogs and about 26 people in my back yard, and my back yard isn't that big!
> 
> Bringing the beautiful pups in need of homes was a stroke of genius although I'm not sure it was planned that way. I told Jane we need to do Puppy Placement Parties and invite current Hav owners who MIGHT be thinking of another pup. What could be better?
> 
> Susan


Susan--So that is why you had to get your yard finished.
Is the 2nd puppies family on the forum as well? Should we be expecting another announcement?
WOW Puppy placement parties!
Sally
PS-Will you be at the beach walk Saturday?:ear:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Poornima,
what a sweet little girl you got there. She sounds like the perfect match for your Benji&Family!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> So that is why you had to get your yard finished.


Not really. It's still not done yet. One attendee asked if she had to help lay pavers as part of the party.  Everyone got to see our yard in all it's unfinished glory. We did have temporary fence panels up to keep the dogs out of the unfinshed area. Let's just say this party would NOT have been on the cover of House Beautiful!

No, we won't be at the beach walk Saturday unfortunately. (We are meeting friends for lunch in Placerville.)

Susan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I see how it is done, the next SF party is going to be at my house and everyone is required to bring a puppy!!!

Amanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane,
Fabulous pictures! Thanks for posting them! I love Brady and Lincoln's picture. 

Susan, your yard was perfect for the reunion. I think the yard is really neat. I loved the cabin. I can picture you relaxing there, perhaps reading Pride and Prejudice, hot cup of tea in hand watching the girls play in the yard. 

Kara, Gucci would love a fabulolus sister or handsome brother. Go for it! 

Sally, as far as I know, the second family is not on the forum. 

Maryam, thank you! I haven't caught up on many threads, when does Pablo get to join you. 

Kristin, Marj, thank you for the compliments! 

I want to thank all of you for your warm welcome of Lizzie and generaous compliments! I am going to need plenty of help to figure out how to deal with two furbabies. So friends, get ready for zillion Qs from me :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I can picture you relaxing there, perhaps reading Pride and Prejudice, hot cup of tea in hand watching the girls play in the yard.


Poornima,
You have just described my idea of the PERFECT day......relaxing with a good book, cup of tea and my girls. Not in our backyard building though. It's my husband's tool shed, believe it or not!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! I have never seen anything so lovely for a tool shed:biggrin1: 

Susan, if that's his tool shed then I can't imagine what your cabin will look like!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Poornima!!
Congratulations 
Sally


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Sally! I am trying to upload Youtube clip on another thread (Benji and Lizzie Play) but it is not showing up. I can't figure out the problem :hurt:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Poornima,

Lizzie is so sweet looking - very darling! Congratulations!!! You really kept it all a secret didn't you... Hope to meet you all one of these days at a Bay Area playdate!
Enjoy your little girl!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Poornima, how exciting!!! See, I knew you couldn't have just one!!! Your breeder is good too as letting us all know that is how it goes. I remember her saying to me after I got my first, "Kathy, Havanese are just like potato chips, you can't have just one." Boy was she so right!!! LOLOL Lizzie is beautiful and I LOVE her name!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures, Susan! What beautiful Havs!!! 

I'm so glad it all worked out. Looks like everyone had a great time, esp. the Havs.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Poornima, she is gorgeous!!! Congrats on your new addition 

Christine


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She is a doll...congrats on getting a second Hav. I love the name Lizzy....I had thought of that for our second (if it ever happens) so I'd have Izzy and Lizzie! Boy, would they be confused!! Have fun with her!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Potato chips*



Kathy said:


> Poornima, how exciting!!! See, I knew you couldn't have just one!!! Your breeder is good too as letting us all know that is how it goes. I remember her saying to me after I got my first, "Kathy, Havanese are just like potato chips, you can't have just one." Boy was she so right!!! LOLOL Lizzie is beautiful and I LOVE her name!!


I think I was the only one who had any doubts about reaching for the second potato chip:biggrin1:

Benji is a playergizer bunny. And I can't wait for Lizzie to grow up. The poor girl is a great match but Benji LIVES to play


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank ya'll for your compliments!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations !!
What an adorable little girl .. She is precious .. Enjoy . I know she will bring a lot of smiles to your face and joy to your heart .


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hahaha PuppyParties beat Tupperware parties at any time hahahaha!!!

I am still so happy for you getting Lovely Lizzie!! We need more pictures though!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Puppy pictures...*



Suuske747 said:


> Hahaha PuppyParties beat Tupperware parties at any time hahahaha!!!
> 
> I am still so happy for you getting Lovely Lizzie!! We need more pictures though!!!


Thanks Susske for your compliments! I am working on more pictures..


----------

